# BSNL Broadband 500C+ plan Speed slow



## dinesh_mettur (May 15, 2010)

hi dude 

For past one year im in 500C plan got 1.5 Mbps to 1.8 Mbps 

now i had 500C+ plan now am getting constant speed of 256Kbps speed only

what to do ? give me a solution 

Router Model : WA2002g4


----------



## ico (May 28, 2010)

Most probably a limited time issue.


----------



## Naveen.S (May 28, 2010)

I am having same problem with Home500C+ in Chandigarh. Speed was pretty good earlier. I am going to ask about this at BSNL Office today and let you know their response.


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 29, 2010)

Browsing speeds these days have dropped too much, however i downloaded linux mint from a torrent @ 237kbps . Downloading speeds are f9 but browsing has dropped in both happy hours and day time !


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 29, 2010)

I have a 500 plan - which never crossed 256kbps even though bsnl says upto 2mbps


----------



## pushkar (May 29, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> I have a 500 plan - which never crossed 256kbps even though bsnl says upto 2mbps


Sounds like you are getting confused between megabits and megabytes. Internet plans are advertised in bits, and the transfer speeds you see in your browser / download manager are in bytes. 1 byte = 8 bits, so 2 mbps will give you 2/8 = 0.25 MB/s = 256 KB/s (ideally).


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 29, 2010)

pushkar said:


> Sounds like you are getting confused between megabits and megabytes. Internet plans are advertised in bits, and the transfer speeds you see in your browser / download manager are in bytes. 1 byte = 8 bits, so 2 mbps will give you 2/8 = 0.25 MB/s = 256 KB/s (ideally).



I totally agree with you and your calculation,if that is the case then why bsnl has to say 256kbps - 2mbps on demand----before this campaign , I had same connection as 256kbps and I was getting that speed,


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jun 16, 2010)

yeah bsnl 500c+ totally sucks i neva get above 180kbps on utorrent n i get 240@ max on idm, but for the past 15 days max speed is 180 on idm, so thinkin on ditchin this bs n opting for airtel impatience 899


----------



## motobuntu (Jun 20, 2010)

I am also facing the poor speed and frequent disconnection issue from last 20 days with my UL 750 plan in Chhattisgarh.


----------

